# '07 i worked on



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

this week i installed a ARB bumper, mile marker 9k hydro winch and driving lights on a '07 jeep. i never got any finished pictures sadly but as i was installing i did snap a few. thought i would share.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Next time cover the plate numbers.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i never see the point in that. anyone anytime can see your plate.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya but but not world wide? in order to see the plate in person they have to physically be there. now its available world wide. I dont know about your state, but in a lot of states you can go to the DMV with a plate number and get name, address...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

not here, to do that you gotta work for the dmv, be a cop..ect to get any kind of that info.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! I have an 07 too...you sell these parts and install them? Is there any suspension mods going on the Jeep or is it just the bumper and winch? I hear the bumper and winch will make the suspension sag about an inch??


----------

